
Vega program - TeMPOraL
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vega_program
======
TeMPOraL
Context: dropping this here because I've talked with an ESA guy yesterday who
told me that the Russian mission that used balloons on Venus seems to not be
widely known. This was brought up in context of NASA's proposed Venus airship
idea.

~~~
avmich
Thanks, but there are many cool things not widely known from Soviet space
program. Like first landing on Mars (Mars-3), Phobos program, Zond program,
preparing a Mars launch during Cuban crisis, Buran program, BORs, hypersonic
research in 1990-s...

~~~
TeMPOraL
I know. Leaving that for others to post :).

